# 'Eye watering' roadie saddle advice...?



## Cosmicned (23 Jun 2011)

Recently getting back (and enjoying immensely) on a road bike (Boardman Comp) loving the fit, geometry etc... the saddle however is eye-wateringly un-comfortable... despite padded shorts etc... Any advice on a good saddle that'll absorb a bit of road vibration...? (I tried a road gel saddle & was even worse!)... I realise we're erm... all anatomically different but any advice for a newbie roadie would be appreciated muchly...


----------



## al-fresco (23 Jun 2011)

Two common suggestions are the Charge Spoon or Madison Flux - functionally identical and made, so I'm told, in the same factory. I use a Flux and have been doing rides of 80+ miles without resorting to padded shorts. 
The best advice I've found is on the Surly blog: "The more you ride your bike, the less your ass will hurt." It must be true - I can't recall ever being saddlesore before I bought a car.


----------



## martint235 (23 Jun 2011)

I'm a fan of the Brooks. I have the B17 Narrow and ride for long distances on it without any issues. I have heard good stories about the Spoon though. I've not heard anyone who cycles more than a couple of miles say anything good about gel saddles though.


----------



## corshamjim (23 Jun 2011)

Unfortunately it can take a little experimentation before you will find a saddle you really like. The one I'm liking at the moment is a Bioflex - so far ok for up to 50 miles or so - I'll be giving it a longer test later this year. I get on ok with Brooks saddles and find them comfortable from day 1, but don't like the way the black rubs off on to my trousers. Obviously if you wear black trousers as I suppose most do then it's not a problem.

Padded shorts (or padded undershorts) are a good idea for longer rides.


----------



## Crackle (23 Jun 2011)

There is no universal answer, just suggestions from people who've found a particular saddle comfortable. That said the Charge Spoon is about as close to universally liked as is possible and is only cheap so worth trying. I've got two of them now.

Thing to look for when choosing a saddle is to examine what about the saddle it is you don't like now. Do you go numb, (maybe a padding issue, too little too much, is one part of your anatomy suffering more than another, look at saddle shape and saddle width. Some people like curved saddles, others flatter with a channel etc..... If you examine the source of the discomfort now, it'll save you a lot of money swopping out lots of saddles trying to find an answer.


----------



## Globalti (23 Jun 2011)

Before spending money on a new saddle do check you've got it set up right. For most male riders this means up at the nose by a few degrees. Next check the height and then the fore and aft adjustment. All three adjustments will affect comfort.

As mentioned above lots of riders are going over to the Charge Spoon or for a more minimal version, the Charge Knife. I have one of these and find it extremely comfy; it is quite cupped in shape compared to others I've tried. Take care to get the seatpost height right if you fit a new saddle; not all saddles are the same height above the rails. Charge saddles are quite low on their rails so you'll need to raise the seatpost a little to get the saddle height right. 

If road vibration is a problem consider splashing out on a carbon seatpost. You can get good ones here: http://www.carboncycles.cc/?s=0&t=2&c=47&


----------



## Davidc (23 Jun 2011)

Welcome to CC, Cosmicned. I find most saddles excruciatingly uncomfortable, but do know of two which my backside accepts well, both already mentioned.

Can I suggest you do a search on the forum's search box up in the top right hand corner? - There are an awful lot of <which saddle> threads!

Perhaps it's time saddles got the same as helmets - their own forum!


----------



## tyred (23 Jun 2011)

Just one thing before you go and spend £££££s. I'd echo about checking the setup but also, how long have you been riding? If this is your first bike in a long time, it may need a little time for your rear end to get used to riding a cycle again.


----------



## accountantpete (23 Jun 2011)

Selle San Marco Rolls is an old favourite - they are always in big demand on eBay which is a sure sign.


----------



## Cosmicned (23 Jun 2011)

Guys- i really appreciate the quick & very useful responses- what a cool forum this is! Given the advice I went for a Charge Spoon on eBay this morning... cheap as chips & not an issue if it doesn't do the job... but I also think (as advised) I need to do burn more miles to harden up the 'ol derrière ... muchos appreciato's...


----------



## dellzeqq (23 Jun 2011)

Cosmicned - heed the words of Mr. Global, above. It's worth taking endless hours adjusting the saddle height and attitude. Move it up (or down) a little at a time.

In a general way you've got to spread your weight between bars, pedals and saddle. A lot of us put far too much weight on the saddle.


----------



## Fnaar (23 Jun 2011)

Is saddle shape a reflection of whether its intended for men or women?




(see pic)


----------



## dellzeqq (23 Jun 2011)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4IDCkcnnHg
from about six minutes on - and at intervals thereafter. Merckx micro-adjusting saddle height and attitude


----------



## Cosmicned (23 Jun 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> Cosmicned - heed the words of Mr. Global, above. It's worth taking endless hours adjusting the saddle height and attitude. Move it up (or down) a little at a time.
> 
> In a general way you've got to spread your weight between bars, pedals and saddle. A lot of us put far too much weight on the saddle.



Cheers for that & duly noted- after getting back on a 'proper' roadie after 25 years - I've discovered much has improved both in bike technology (to say the least) & understanding what makes a bike 'fit properly... so endless hours of fun have already ensued tweaking the crap out of my bike... hence my plea for help to sort out my perpetual 'wince' from saddle discomfort... however everything else about my roadie (speed, general comfort, fit etc...) has convinced me I made a mistake buying a Hybrid assuming it would be better for commuting... well maybe I'll keep it for hand to hand combat in the winter weather...


----------



## al-fresco (23 Jun 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=D4IDCkcnnHg from about six minutes on - and at intervals thereafter. Merckx micro-adjusting saddle height and attitude



Ahhh - so that's why I could never ride like Eddie Merckx! Thanks for the link - watched the whole film.


----------



## Paulus (23 Jun 2011)

accountantpete said:


> Selle San Marco Rolls is an old favourite - they are always in big demand on eBay which is a sure sign.




+1, I have a Rolls on two of my bikes, and a Brooks B17 narrow on the other.


----------



## Salad Dodger (23 Jun 2011)

As a relatively recent returnee to cycling, I found all saddles bloomin' uncomfortable to begin with, and tried several different shapes and sizes.

Eventually settled on a Madison Flux, which has already been mentioned earlier in this thread.

Still found it less than perfect to begin with, but with more miles has come comfort. Basically, my backside has toughened up....

Persevere!

Best wishes.....


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jun 2011)

Globalti said:


> Before spending money on a new saddle do check you've got it set up right. For most male riders this means up at the nose by a few degrees.


But for this particular male rider, that results in total genital numbness within 5 minutes! I have my Arione saddles with the nose pretty much level, which corresponds to a slight drop from the rear of the saddle.


----------



## al-fresco (24 Jun 2011)

ColinJ said:


> But for this particular male rider, that results in total genital numbness within 5 minutes! I have my Arione saddles with the nose pretty much level, which corresponds to a slight drop from the rear of the saddle.



After the first time out on my current saddle I set it with a spirit level so that I knew it was flat!


----------



## sayek1 (24 Jun 2011)

Just got back from a 6 day 600mile trip using the Charge Spoon - saddle was absolutely fine, but I agree with the "tilt" comments - I need mine down by a couple of degrees at the front to avoid numbness.

Had previously used the "included" saddles from Boardman & Verenti which were both awful. Then tried a more expensive Selle but finally went on the recommendation of others for the Charge. Well worth the £20. I now have them on both my road bikes.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jun 2011)

al-fresco said:


> After the first time out on my current saddle I set it with a spirit level so that I knew it was flat!


Two points about that ...


Make sure that the ground below the bike is level first, for obvious reasons!
What is 'level'? If you use a spirit level on an Arione saddle, the nose of the saddle rises up from the centre. You are only levelling the ends. That corresponds to Globalti's nose up suggestion and it cripples me. Here's how I have mine:


----------



## byegad (24 Jun 2011)

I suffered for 1000 miles on a B17 and changed to a Specialized Body Geometry that was comfortable from day one until I sold the bike 10000 miles later.

We are all different so all you can do is try some.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jun 2011)

byegad said:


> I suffered for 1000 miles on a B17 and changed to a Specialized Body Geometry that was comfortable from day one until I sold the bike 10000 miles later.


You've just reminded me - I have a new one on my MTB and rather like it. I'm going to swap it for that Arione ready for Sunday's forum ride. (I find the Arione suits me when I'm slim but it hasn't felt so comfortable since I put on weight. A combination of a fatter bum and more weight on it! )


----------



## Cosmicned (29 Jun 2011)

Thanks very much again for all the advice guys- installed the Charge Spoon saddle & I'm pleased to report this morning's commute was the most comfortable & fastest yet... even down on the drops against a nasty headwind my...cough... erm... 'bolleaux' (French spelling...) that previously caused much 'eye-watering' were nice and erm... well you get the idea... Cheers!


----------

